# honest Al's used cars



## alpink

guess I need to create my own thread and album for pics and discussion. 
backgrounds may change, so be prepared.
now, just a few pics for your amusement.


----------



## plymouth71

Love the color co-ordinated corvettes and the Four Gear Tyco Dragsters the best!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Al has his own Biker gang, I am impressed.

That White/blue flamed Willys will always have a place in my box, great car.

Boosted


----------



## alpink

notice, someone tastefully removed the roof adornment from the white willys.
but, I like it and it will become a runner.
probably paid too much for it. but, I can play with it. I have a couple of each of the three colors of those bodies too. glad you liked it.
plymouth, yeah I created those 4 gears over 15 years ago when I used to informally race with a good bunch of guys.

thanx


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

:thumbsup: Honest Al- Finally learned how to take Decent Close-Up pix 
Seriously Bro, I'm glad you finally started your own dedicated personal thread, and thanks for sharing your cars (in pix) with us


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff down on Clix Street!!! Liking that Willys without the 4 myself...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet crowd bud.

Now show us the stock room!!!!!!


----------



## sidejobjon

Al,
Bring the vets when you come.cars can stay on the lane,for some great racing.
No body has an edge.
Thank s SJJ


----------



## Harold Sage

Awesome pic's Al. :thumbsup:
where did you get all those Ghost Rider's ?


----------



## alpink

harold, been buying them on eBay when I can get em for less than $1 including shipping. I usually have to buy a lot that they are included with, although there have been a few sellers occasionally selling all three (see the different color rings on the bases) for a price I can accept. more pics of the ones I already changed heads on soon. LOL


----------



## joegri

*testimonial !*

i have bought some stuff from honest al before and i have always been happy! always comes through with the good stuff. now i see he has his own thread/shop!!! c,mon al post up the good stuff i know yer holdin out!! lookin good man.


----------



## sethndaddy

I like the future Ghostrider. I have one and keep going back and forth on if I wanna cut him up or not. He was an expensive little bugger, I think I paid in the $15.00 range for him alone.

Can't wait to see the customs flowing soon.


----------



## WesJY

Hey Al - COOL CARS!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## alpink

joeGri, anticipation ! LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Alright!!! I'm always looking for new ideas to swipe!!!  :lol: Like the IROC Vettes and the TYCO 57 conversion. The headers take it over the top!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. Nice GR collection!!!


----------



## TGM2054

:thumbsup: Can go wrong buying from Honest Al !!!!!
The Vettes look cool, but the one that catches my eye is that blue Willy's body. Looking forward to seeing that one done.
Nice looking place Al !!!


----------



## alpink

everytime I think of a used car dealer I see that guy in True Lies romancing Jamie Lee.
LOL


----------



## alpink

*s'more*
































































http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/HO customs pinxtuf/


----------



## alpink

*and more*
































































:jest:


----------



## Dslot

Hey, Al,
Who made the yellow D-buggy body on the slimline chassis? I see a number of Mini-Lindies here - is it one? I like Mini-Ls and have a lot of them, but I don't think I've seen that one.
-- D


----------



## Gear Head

Nice bunch!

How's about that yellow short bus?? Who makes that?


----------



## alpink

the D-buggy is a mini Lindy and needs very little reconstruction to fit it to slimline.

the short bus, good question. I don't even recall where I got it. only that it had a terrible melt mark on the hood which I puttied and haven't finished yet. over ten years that has been waiting.


----------



## firchkn

great collection Al !


----------



## sethndaddy

Is that a wacky racers car??? I never seen that before. Now I gotta go find one.


----------



## Bill Hall

WHOA!

Total sensory overload.


----------



## alpink

thanx guys.
Ed, that IS a Wacky Racer and good luck finding one at a price you would be willing to tear it apart. found that in an obscure category many moons ago on the Bay and got it for less than $15.00 including shipping. found it by accident actually.
immediately began trying to find the others. seems it was part of a Japan exclusive set of static toys and instantly became collectible. thus the scarcity and obtuse prices. I don't think there are even any available for sale anymore. last time I searched nothing came up, but it has been awhile.
yes, the figure does light up, I had to put his co-pilot away somewhere because he was just too big and heavy.


----------



## XracerHO

WOW, What an opening to Honest Al's Dealership!! GREAT collection from ghost riders, tow trucks (ice cream) , Mini Lindys, 57 Conv. to wacky racers. ..RL


----------



## alpink

RL, yeah, I got the butchered ice cream truck in a lot off the Bay many, many moons ago and it just seemed a likely candidate for the boom off the mini Lindy tow truck, and there you have it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Good stuff going on at the lot Pal. Question for ya, is that short yellow bus the one you used to go to school in? It would certainly explain a lot no? 

Snicker snicker!!!!


----------



## wheelszk

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Good stuff going on at the lot Pal. Question for ya, is that short yellow bus the one you used to go to school in? It would certainly explain a lot no?
> 
> Snicker snicker!!!!


That's funny.


----------



## TGM2054

Al you don't have to answer that, on the basis it could be incriminating.:jest:


----------



## alpink

yeah honeymoon65, I rode that bus and when I gradiated I drove it. the circle of life! LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> yeah honeymoon65, I rode that bus and when I gradiated I drove it. the circle of life! LOL


ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!

I really am digging the bus. Who did that one? Resin?


----------



## alpink

the full size green one is mini Lindy and I have made resin copies, mold is probably shot.
short bus is unknown manufacturer and I do intend on getting it in rubber soon.


----------



## joegri

told ya honest al was holdin out!! we,ve seen the wreckers n busses. i,m waiting for the sports car collection. great job on all man.


----------



## JordanZ870

I'd buy from Honest Al, again and again.
He is honest to a fault. 

Good start to your thread, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Honest Al has is all :dude:

Love everything here and am in love with the Tow Trucks. Sweet!!

Have been busy as all get out lately & missed this thread. Glad I found it. 

Cool RWBY lane color vettes.... :roll:

Bob...That Dune Buggy is HOT, HOT, HOT!!!!!...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*...yup !*

... High time ya hung yer shingle out AL. Nice ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

2 of 5posts


----------



## Omega

Drove by Honest Al's last night and took this pic. He has a lot of sweet looking rides on his lot.










Dave


----------



## alpink

*vettemad?*

seems I remember a Chevrolet show car from early sixties, maybe 50's , Corvette front end and 55 Nomad rear. does this resemble it but with a 57 rear? or is this a Buick/Oldsmobile/Pontiac/other? 
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/vettemad242912/




























ready to go to rubber!


----------



## TGM2054

HMMMMMMM, almost looks like either a '58-9 Vette front or I hate to say it an Edsel front end. Either way looks like the car has definite possibilties


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now that's one funky looking ride!!! I agree with the modified 58/9 vette nose on a 57 chevy body.


----------



## alpink

the lights do resemble the Edsel though. it is a plastic Hot Wheels called Jack Hammer. resin cast copies in a few days


----------



## alpink

*reconstructed radical chassis design from yore!*

OK, I have this chassis that I bought off eBay awhile ago. had to have as soon as I saw it.
tires were dry, ran backwards & was sorta ugly. tried it at Hanks track and it just spun the tires and didn't want to handle much.
because of the motor design I couldn't just reverse the polarity in the motor and the "spur" gear and full length spacer are glued onto the rear axle, so I had to spread rear axle mount enough to get that set up out and put the "spur" gear on the other side. realigning the rear axle caused the mount to begin separating from the motor can so that had to be JB Welded.
the front pickup shoe hanger had been cut off a t-jet chassis and was a bit flimsy. I cut another nearly like it and super glued the two together to stiffen the design. it had ski type AFX shoes when I got it and I changed em to silver plated t-jet Tuff Ones pick up shoes.
changed the front axle/wheels/tires from standard t-jet to Wizzard Storm fronts and had to remove the existing guide pin that was part of the front axle retention system, replaced with an after market LONG t-jet type guide pin.
soaked the over size sponge tires in Ralph's GOOP and after cleaning, super glued back on the truck wheels they had been on, then coated them with Permatex flowable window and glass sealer silicone.
minus a few of these final design improvements (we shall see, maybe just call em changes!) I ran this chassis at Ed's place a week ago Friday night. it hooked nicely and ran pretty good laps.
because of the wheelbase length of this custom chassis we decided it should get a drag body of some type.
looking through my lexan all I could find that was worthy is a shell that was holding a Hot Wheels solar powered super aero salt flats racer in the packaging. so this is also packaging. masked off the "canopy" and sprayed some white pearl in the front, lightly. then some pearl red dusting under the whole thing followed by a splash of blue that spattered and undercoated with a crazy purple.
so far I have just cut the rear wheel wells and haven't decided on a particular body mount system.
so, for your perusal here is an un-named and yet to be finished ancient chassis salt flat racer.
have a look at the link for more pics. sorry I can't find the pics I thought I took before I rebuilt it.

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/salt flat project











suggestions, comments, smart remarks, questions ..... welcome
thanx for looking


----------



## kcl

That's a wild looking piece there AL.
You got a little bit of everything in there.

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Frankenchassis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

I don't know about that rocket body, but that chassis is too cool. Looks like it should have a truck body on it.
hojoe


----------



## joegri

that chassis is absolutely not of this world!the best thing is you say that it turned some good laps...thats a plus. i say keep wrenchin on it it,ll come to ya. and the lexan salt flat body is perfect for that footballbat.i dont know what that motor is but i do have one if ya need it.figures honest al,s would pull something like this out of his hat! i like it lots:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

dannggg... i wonder how fast it go?? 

Wes


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> OK, I have this chassis that I bought off eBay awhile ago. had to have as soon as I saw it.
> tires were dry, ran backwards & was sorta ugly. tried it at Hanks track and it just spun the tires and didn't want to handle much.
> because of the motor design I couldn't just reverse the polarity in the motor and the "spur" gear and full length spacer are glued onto the rear axle, so I had to spread rear axle mount enough to get that set up out and put the "spur" gear on the other side. realigning the rear axle caused the mount to begin separating from the motor can so that had to be JB Welded.
> the front pickup shoe hanger had been cut off a t-jet chassis and was a bit flimsy. I cut another nearly like it and super glued the two together to stiffen the design. it had ski type AFX shoes when I got it and I changed em to silver plated t-jet Tuff Ones pick up shoes.
> changed the front axle/wheels/tires from standard t-jet to Wizzard Storm fronts and had to remove the existing guide pin that was part of the front axle retention system, replaced with an after market LONG t-jet type guide pin.
> soaked the over size sponge tires in Ralph's GOOP and after cleaning, super glued back on the truck wheels they had been on, then coated them with Permatex flowable window and glass sealer silicone.
> minus a few of these final design improvements (we shall see, maybe just call em changes!) I ran this chassis at Ed's place a week ago Friday night. it hooked nicely and ran pretty good laps.
> because of the wheelbase length of this custom chassis we decided it should get a drag body of some type.
> looking through my lexan all I could find that was worthy is a shell that was holding a Hot Wheels solar powered super aero salt flats racer in the packaging. so this is also packaging. masked off the "canopy" and sprayed some white pearl in the front, lightly. then some pearl red dusting under the whole thing followed by a splash of blue that spattered and undercoated with a crazy purple.
> so far I have just cut the rear wheel wells and haven't decided on a particular body mount system.
> so, for your perusal here is an un-named and yet to be finished ancient chassis salt flat racer.
> have a look at the link for more pics. sorry I can't find the pics I thought I took before I rebuilt it.
> 
> http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/salt flat project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suggestions, comments, smart remarks, questions ..... welcome
> thanx for looking


I'm curious as 2 how the differential concept w/ hold up in longevity & heavy duty use (??)

please keep us informed :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Al I DIG IT!!

Bob...different is  ...zilla


----------



## alpink

*new/old stuff*

OK, some updates on stalled projects, a new one or two and general interest.

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/current projects AUG142013

you may remember this rail from a past post without driver and motor/exhaust .....





and, found this chassis amongst a bunch of stuff .....







then there is this plastic toy being converted to a t-jet/AW type chassis





and finally, is someone looking for this Impala?



???


----------



## bobhch

Al,

That is a neat take on a rail dragster!

That is one jacked up truck....and that green machine is looking good but, secretly (shhhhhh) told me that it would like some AFX style rims in the rear.

Bob...I've got a few of them Impalas (they rock)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That dragster looks cool as does the late model drag car... But what's really funky is that 4X4 chassis!! That's gonna need an extra extra long guide pin!! Make it run Al!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool Builds -Al :thumbsup:
I missed seeing your skunk works projects...keep us updated- don't be shy about showing off YOUR Builds


----------



## joegri

i like the rims on the big foot chassis nice. and the impala has caught my eye also.if i think about it . pretty sure it is rick aka corner texaco prndl that has been lookin for that body. i wonder what is around the back of honest al,s used cars? ya know...the whole sale junker section!!:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

I have that T-bird body too... thinking about going direct drive on that... the motor should fit in the back. I have a few other projects I need to finish first though


----------



## Bill Hall

alpink said:


> OK, I have this chassis that I bought off eBay awhile ago. had to have as soon as I saw it.
> tires were dry, ran backwards & was sorta ugly. tried it at Hanks track and it just spun the tires and didn't want to handle much.
> because of the motor design I couldn't just reverse the polarity in the motor and the "spur" gear and full length spacer are glued onto the rear axle, so I had to spread rear axle mount enough to get that set up out and put the "spur" gear on the other side. realigning the rear axle caused the mount to begin separating from the motor can so that had to be JB Welded.
> the front pickup shoe hanger had been cut off a t-jet chassis and was a bit flimsy. I cut another nearly like it and super glued the two together to stiffen the design. it had ski type AFX shoes when I got it and I changed em to silver plated t-jet Tuff Ones pick up shoes.
> changed the front axle/wheels/tires from standard t-jet to Wizzard Storm fronts and had to remove the existing guide pin that was part of the front axle retention system, replaced with an after market LONG t-jet type guide pin.
> soaked the over size sponge tires in Ralph's GOOP and after cleaning, super glued back on the truck wheels they had been on, then coated them with Permatex flowable window and glass sealer silicone.
> minus a few of these final design improvements (we shall see, maybe just call em changes!) I ran this chassis at Ed's place a week ago Friday night. it hooked nicely and ran pretty good laps.
> because of the wheelbase length of this custom chassis we decided it should get a drag body of some type.
> looking through my lexan all I could find that was worthy is a shell that was holding a Hot Wheels solar powered super aero salt flats racer in the packaging. so this is also packaging. masked off the "canopy" and sprayed some white pearl in the front, lightly. then some pearl red dusting under the whole thing followed by a splash of blue that spattered and undercoated with a crazy purple.
> so far I have just cut the rear wheel wells and haven't decided on a particular body mount system.
> so, for your perusal here is an un-named and yet to be finished ancient chassis salt flat racer.
> have a look at the link for more pics. sorry I can't find the pics I thought I took before I rebuilt it.
> 
> http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/salt flat project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suggestions, comments, smart remarks, questions ..... welcome
> thanx for looking


While I was scrolling back to look at all your cool projects I landed here again. Attaching t-jet hanger plates vertically to the box motor is truly an innovative idea. I love the morphidite folk art pieces too Al. Are those vibrator pick up shoes used as lever springs for the t-jet pick up shoes?

...so thats where AW got the idea for their lame-thrower lighting contacts....giggle. 

She's truly an engineering marvel, and the fact that you have her in competitive form only makes the story sweeter.


----------



## alpink

Bill, yep vibrator pick up shoes for springs and easily adjustable.
what really piqued my interest when I saw it on FeeBay was the gearing..
since it was already together, I just had to have it to try out.
it certainly is a weird mish-mosh of many different manufacturers and chassis styles.
it ran in the wrong direction when I got it and I almost destroyed it trying to reverse polarity in the motor.
when that became an obvious failure, I had to disassemble the rear and that brass sleeves along with the brass gear are PERMANENT on the axle.
spreading the rear "arms" of the chassis to get that axle out and on the other side almost destroyed it too.
but, then tenacity came to the game and I just had to make it run straight again.
anyway, it is what you see and I still have attach the 'body'.
thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

alpink said:


>


Maybe somebody sneaked that out from the AW R&D department???
I'm going with the dragtser build myself, although the 4X4 caught my attention as well...RM


----------



## alpink

*mudder update*

the 4X4 mudder is getting the true 4X4 treatment. slowly I am getting the front set up to be driven. also working on the body mount. coated the funky foam tires with a light dose of self leveling window sealant silicone too.









... :wave: ...


----------



## bobhch

Al,

This looks like a Monster...Love it so far!!

Bob...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...zilla


----------



## WesJY

YEAH!! I remember those tires from stompers! 

Wes


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

WesJY said:


> YEAH!! I remember those tires from stompers!
> 
> Wes


Yeah they had the foams, hard rubber, & fatter style. We had the track too, then the hubcaps for the front wheels.


----------



## alpink

*Hittman's Purple Demon*



drilled out the motor brush holes to accept t-jet brushes and in doing so, advanced the timing by drilling them off center.
changed the pinion to 12 tooth and honed an AFX 15 tooth crown to fit in nicely.
used a stock t-jet rear axle and mounted the optional slicks on O-gauge wheels for that narrow~yesteryear~nostalgia look.
found a set of fairly plain low profile wheels and tires (probably from a cheapo pull back) for nice, simple fronts.
haven't tested it yet. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Looks Good Al :thumbsup: ...and I'm REALLY Likin' that rear Wheel/Tire Combo- SuWEET !


----------



## chappy2

Sweet build Al! The O gauge swap out is a nice touch.


----------



## tjetsgrig

Good stuff Pinky!! Definitely has the vintage FED feel and look, good job!


----------



## alpink

the body is a Hittmen creation.


----------



## Hittman101

WOW I love those rear rims and tires!!! Looks nice Al really nice!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Excellent choice of wheels/tires to give it that old timey look!! All she needs now is some decals to make her complete!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking old school stuff right there!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Very Cool Dragsteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!!

Bob...all it needs now is Cotton Balls for a burnout look in the rear...zilla

P.S. No because, that will just get the rear axle all stringed up. :drunk:


----------



## TGM2054

WOW!!!! I'm liking that dragster. Great job Al, you nailed on that one perfectly! I'd like to do one of those myself.


----------



## Bubba 123

TGM2054 said:


> WOW!!!! I'm liking that dragster. Great job Al, you nailed on that one perfectly! I'd like to do one of those myself.


Johnny's (Hittman) got a couple almost finished....
think he said he w/ going 2 try & sell 'em... :thumbsup:

so...get w/ Hittman :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TGM2054

Thanks Bubba I'll do that.


----------



## bobwoodly

Nice work!


----------



## alpink

*quad diorama*

from Motor Max dioramas comes a custom "block" for your amusement.













more?


----------



## alpink

*quad diorama*

more !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Pretty smart Al!! A dio for every occasion in one handy place!! Great choice of Clix too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

*more quad diorama!*













http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/Quad Diorama 012614

:wave:


----------



## vickers83

Pretty neat multi-faceted diorama AP! Great for photo shoots! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

*RAOK from hillsideracing aka Randy*













http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/1 43 Willys ala Randy

THANK YOU RANDY :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

*dubble bubble sneak peak from da skunk werks*













no telling now!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Amazing detail there bub:dude:


----------



## SlickRick

Hmmmmm..I'm really liking what I'm seein! Cant wait to see more progress!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

All ya need for that quad building is a "Lazy Susan" for picture taking...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> All ya need for that quad building is a "Lazy Susan" for picture taking...RM


hahahahaahaha...a Lazy Susan would be perfect. 

Al you are tearing it up & slamming it back together in some neat ways Dude!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I see more Kewl snap, snap, snaps coming this threads way...zilla


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Oh My that Bounty Hunter is sharp! 

Cant wait to see more on the shadow/truck setup

Boosted


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool bunch of Dio's you got there alpink, and I sure wish I had those Clix figures  And the Bounty Hunter, ahhh...it IS an "O" Guage chassis, I couldn't tell on Hilly's thread, and the wheels made me think it was 1/32- D'oh !
PS- good to see ya posting again, I missed ya


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice stuff Al! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I think I know where your going with the Shadow, but then again...RM


----------



## alpink

*mo pekes*


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yep, the shadow is gonna make a great base for that road race semi!!!!


----------



## joegri

a stretch shadow... now i,ve seen it all! nice job al but, i was lookin for something with air conditioning and automatic trans...you got somethin in the back? i could look at?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

All I can say is, Al Bravo for finally finding a use for the long lost and way to available Shadow :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The Black ELF or the BLELF!!!!!


----------



## alpink

modular Cab Over Shadow Truck entry









it's a Tanker


it's a Tow Truck


it's a Semi Car Hauler


http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/double bubble contest 012614

and could be so much more


----------



## alpink

Double Barrel Custom Race Shadow entry













http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/double bubble contest 012614


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!! Love 'em Al!! That modular unit is wicked!! Talk about multitasking!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm likin the Shadow Limo...that's going to the race in style...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Twisted - I love them!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, what happened to Al???


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*****


----------



## slotcarman12078

Al went on a Double Barrel advertising spree. I think he got carried away trying to be helpful. Hopefully he'll be back in 5 days.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't know what time Al went into time out. The mod who did it said it was for 1 week. Hopefully Al is back with us soon!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome back!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*....We don't need no education 
We dont need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teachers leave them kids alone
Hey! Teachers! Leave them kids alone!
All in all it's just another brick in the wall.
All in all you're just another brick in the wall.....*


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> *....We don't need no education
> We dont need no thought control
> No dark sarcasm in the classroom
> Teachers leave them kids alone
> Hey! Teachers! Leave them kids alone!
> All in all it's just another brick in the wall.
> All in all you're just another brick in the wall.....*


I prefer; "Dark Side of the Moon" myself .... :hat:

Bubba 123

WELCOME BACK Al Pink :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo

I was behing you all the way Al .

I want the old HT back , you know , when you could make an honest mistake , there was NO POLITICS , no whining , seemed like no BIG BROTHER , we had BILL HALL and other talented builders demonstraiting and showing us HOW TO DO and well , I guess I'll be banished for my welcoming you back in such a manner . 

Gonzo


----------



## joegri

*are you back?*

with honest al,s used cars at the top of the page. i hope this means alpink is back posting. you out there alpink? dont become a member of the missing man formation.:wave:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

gonegonzo said:


> I was behing you all the way Al .
> 
> I want the old HT back , you know , when you could make an honest mistake , there was NO POLITICS , no whining , seemed like no BIG BROTHER , we had BILL HALL and other talented builders demonstraiting and showing us HOW TO DO and well , I guess I'll be banished for my welcoming you back in such a manner .
> 
> Gonzo


You know I have noticed a change in HT since being on my few year break from slot and just coming back a few months ago. This is NOT the HT I left ,remember, and loved. I Don't know what they did, but something/someone ruined the great HT we once had


----------



## bobhch

Welcome back Al.............My Pink Floyd A-Haul-ic brother!!






Bob...we all just need to become normal (What is Normal)...zilla


----------



## 22tall

Nice to see alpink isn't all pink anymore. Welcome back.


----------

